# DCC switchback control



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Not sure where this should go, so I'll start here.

I am using a tamvalley train shuttle controller to run a holiday display with a couple turnouts. It controls train direction and controls 2 turnouts with basic back and forth travel. I want to design a mountain layout with a log train climbing steep terrain, but realized the train shuttle wouldn't work in this layout... 4 sections of track with 2 turnouts in the middle for switchbacks.

To the point, is there any other controller out there that will handle it? I know azatrax has a switchback controller, but it's only for DC and you need additional train detectors to control the turnouts.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I wasn't thinking outside the box. I can use the shuttle to control the train and then use azatrax train detectors to toggle the turnouts.


----------

